# Tigerpyge at SUM!!!!!!!!!



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

SUM got in two tigerpyge tonight.
If you don't know what this is, it's a cross between a lemonpeel angel and an eibli.
they look like this - not my pic...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those interested......

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/04/18/tigerpyge-trio/


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn SUM. How much are they selling them for? Anything else interesting?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh they shore are purdy...

I love me angels  yeah how much are they? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Are they reef safe cautious such as flameangel?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Lemon peels are not reef safe


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sounds like there's gonna be a party at SUM at noon! LOLOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Holy fak. WTF?

Hopefully they go to good homes!!

Also, who cares if they're reef safe


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Sold already.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

They were sold when they came in. I emailed Ken Thurs and one was sold and one was on hold


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Did we ever get a price??


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

$400 amazing!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The buyers haven't picked them up yet, so I had the chance saw them in person. Very nice looking.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Damm beautiful angelfish, they're sold before they came so we don't even have chhange


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wanted one......next time


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I wish someone would post some pics!?!?! (HINT  )


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....Apologies.....I'm slipping.....I was at the "Other" end of the GTA......way out West.....


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

:d  .............


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I know what they look like, just wondered what the ones at SUM looked like - sometimes they are way more yellow than others.
Think I'm going to start a thread for interesting finds at the TO LFSs....


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

They are more or less the same colour, only the belly is not as yellow on that picture. I was there this p.m., they were still there, although marked as sold.


----------

